# Hear Samuel Ramsey at the ZOOM 27th Annual Alabama Beekeepers Symposium



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

*27th Annual Alabama Beekeepers Symposium in 2022*

Date(s) - Feb 05, 2022 - Feb 06, 2022
_Please Verify Hours_
We are pleased to announce the 27th Annual Alabama Beekeepers Symposium in 2022!
*February 5th, 8:00AM to 12:00PM
February 6th, 1:00PM to 5:00PM*

Our theme is, “Queens, Mites, and Nutrition”, highlighting our three biggest beekeeper problems. Our sessions will revolve around these with practical advice for new and experienced beekeepers.

Our keynote speakers this year include:

*Dr. Samuel Ramsey*, speaking on his ground breaking research into Varroa and Tropilaelaps mites.
*Dr. Priyadarshini Chakrabarti Basu* of Mississippi State University speaking on honey bee nutritional research.
*Dr. Peter Neumann* of the University of Bern, Switzerland, speaking on small hive beetle from a European approach.

We ask only a small fee of $20.00 for all 8 hours of talks. In addition to access to the webinar, registrants also get a link to the symposium recordings to view at leisure for 2 weeks. We here at the Alabama Cooperative Extension don’t believe in having to miss out!

Register at: 27th Annual Alabama Beekeepers' Symposium


----------

